# Would you feed your 9 mo old pizza?



## nextcommercial

Or Grilled cheese sandwich?

My Great Niece-in law is nine months old. She HATES baby food or soft food, or basically anything that comes on a spoon.

Mom is at the end of her rope. SHe will take a bottle and a sippy cup, but it's not her favorite. She loves water.

Mom wants to know if the baby can eat pizza crust, and grilled cheese. She already eats ravioli, lentil beans and anything they can put on her tray for her to feed herself. (obviously fruit and cooked vegies)

When this mom was little we fed her sandwiches and pizza all the time, just gave it to them whole, and let them gum it to death. But, things are different now, and I have no idea what's O.K.

ALSO::: about two years ago, someone posted a baby food recipe site on here. There were several posted, but some were better than others. Do you have any sites that you like?


----------



## HarperRose

The question is: Would there be any left after *I* eat the pizza??














:

Seriously, though, I put OTHER because it depends on the kid. I might give my 9 mo old pizza, but only if we've started solids by then. My older 2 were about 12 mos before we started solids. and we went straight to table food, no baby food. Also, if I did feed my kid pizza, I wouldn't really care about good ingredients. I'd order form Papa Johns.


----------



## celestialdreamer

I picked probably, with wholesome ingredients. Really though probably not, because my kids seem to have choking issues at that age, and we are dairy and gluten free. I'm not opposed to someone else feeding their 9 mo things like that if they are healthy versions. If this newest baby turns out to be able to eat chunky foods at an earlier age I'd have no problem feeding him/her whatever we are eating within reason. We avoid common allergens at first, but I found no difference between the child that I was super careful about each item I gave her and the one that I just fed what we were eating....they both have allergies


----------



## spmamma

I chose "other" because I don't give DD pieces of pizza but will give her non-greasy bits of crust and small bits of the veggies if they're soft enough. No grilled cheese here yet.


----------



## Inspired007

I chose absolutely not. I don't want dd to become accustomed to the American way of eating. I love pizza, french fries, hamburgers and anything else full of saturated fat and cholesterol. I have a penchant for these things b/c my mom and dad didn't cook often and we ate out-- ALOT. I don't want to shove this kind of culture on dd so I plan on feeding her very wholesome foods most of the time and at 9 months I don't think we'll be veering much to table foods. Of course, we'll see, but at this point the answer is no.


----------



## BetsyS

I did and would. Once ds started eating, I'd feed him small pieces of whatever we were eating.

He's 19 months old now, an incredibly picky eater, but I still try. He mostly just throws the food off the table to the dog, though.


----------



## mamallama

I do, but only homemade, and none with cheese.

I wouldn't give him grilled cheese.

I don't think babies should eat oily foods.


----------



## acp

Well, I had to vote yes, since I've let my 9.5 month old eat both, but I should clarify. In general, she eats much healthier things. She just had very small bites of each ( the grilled cheese was homemade, on whole grain bread, with good cheese - and even the pizza was relatively healthy, for pizza). She's also had bits of my homemade mac 'n' cheese. But those were just because I now tend to let her try bits of whatever we're having, and being a cheese lover, I do occasionally eat such things.
I wouldn't carry that philosophy over to everything - she doesn't get chocolate, or junk food like fries or fast food, or tastes of my ice cream (at least at not at this age - i'm sure at some point i'll let her try ice cream). But I figure as long as most of what she's having is healthy, homemade, whole-grain, fruits and veggies, etc, it doesn't hurt her to occasionally have a bite of my sandwich or of my piece of pizza. And she did indeed love both!


----------



## Ofwait

I usually do homemade pizza, and all my babes have enjoyed chewing on some crust fairly early on. Would I feed them all the cheese/ pepperoni etc? No, not so much.


----------



## coobabysmom

Picked pizza with wholesome ingredients because it can be more nutritious than cheese & bread... at 9 mos ds just started getting really interested in solids.


----------



## PatchChild

My babe loves pizza crusts, they make good teethers. But then, I make my own pizza so I at least know what's in it.


----------



## onyxravnos

we say no to all animal products until at least 12 months and even then hardly at all. at 9mo my ds was just starting solids and had no teeth so no way would he have pizza. he had his first bite of pizza last week but it was mostly bread and olives


----------



## mama2rey

I voted absolutely not-but I am also a first time mom with a 3 month old. I really want him to have healthy eating habits since obesity runs in my family. I also hope that if he doesn't have it early-maybe he won't have a strong liking for Pizza when he gets older-probably wishful thinking!


----------



## glendora

Technically, I'd be worried about the cheese, so I don't think I'd do it until 12 months or older. If the kid in question is already eating some diary without problems, though, I wouldn't sweat it. Let her gnaw.


----------



## the_lissa

Yes I would.


----------



## KellMcK

Yep - she eats whatever we eat and has been since she was around 8/9 months old.


----------



## erika978

I voted other because it would depend on whether we could get decent gluten free pizza bases.

I am kind of iffy about giving a baby under 1 pizza and would rather give wholewheat bread and some decent cheese or other topping rather than pizza crust.

(that being said, my dd really didn't eat any solids until she was at least 11 months old. She just wasn't interested and I didn't push it.)


----------



## broodymama

We have homemade pizza once a week (when DH is home to make it!







). When DD was younger we made it with goat's milk cheese because that didn't bother her, and lots of veggies. She ate it and loved it, but mainly just ate all the veggies off of it.


----------



## mclisa

No, but my 3rd has a lot of allergies, so this one is being gently introduced to foods. At 9 months she hadn't had dairy yet and barely any wheat.


----------



## Ammaarah

I would feed my 9 month old pizza or grillled cheese, preferably homemade but if we were at a restaurant that would be OK too (we rarely eat out.) But she wouldn't have eaten either at 9 months anyway. She would have liked the components, though - cooked mushrooms, cheese shreds, etc.


----------



## Amberoxy

As long as I made the pizza and/or grilled cheese, I would have no problem giving that to my son. He has no allergy issue so far and neither me nor my DH have any history of allergies. I would use whole wheat and organic stuff as much as possible in the ingrediants though. For pizza, I would probably start with just dough and cheese and work my way up from there. I don't think he's old enough for tomatoe yet.


----------



## mamadelbosque

I did... DS has/had basicly everything I have since he was around that age... if he's awake and paying the least bit of attention, we basicly HAVE to share, or get screamed at... So, he's had lots of "wholesome" and lots of very UN-wholesome stuff, needless to say.


----------



## To-Fu

We're a vegan family so if we eat pizza we usually make it ourselves anyway (no cheese, no meat), which can be pretty fun and healthy. I think it would depend on my 9 mo and where he was at w/solids as to whether or not he'd partake. That said, I would never feed my child greasy fast food pizza, even if it could be made vegan. We don't do fast food as a general rule, though.


----------



## granola_mom

We make our own pizza from scratch. It's nothing near delivery pizza. We bake the dough whole wheat, and put all veggies on top. To me, that's no different from giving her veggies and whole wheat bread.

Would I give her delivery pizza? I wouldn't give her anything I wouldn't eat myself, and I wouldn't eat delivery... yuck.


----------



## sunnmama

I would, and I have. I have been very concious about the amt of cheese on each bite, though, as a choking precaution.

Once my dc started eating solid food, they wanted what we were eating. We don't eat pizza and grilled cheese often, but do maybe once a month. When we had it, they had it.


----------



## becoming

I picked "Probably not, I think it's dangerous" because my DS is almost 9 months old and still chokes/gags on the rare occasion that we attempt to feed him even soft stuff. My older two were the same way at 9 months. I can't imagine a 9-month-old being ready for things like pizza & sandwiches, but maybe my 9-month-olds are strange?


----------



## supermuma

I chose "other" because my 8 month old does eat pizza crust...but not very well. If she is able to eat solids better by 9 months I would give her pizza and probably grilled cheese too...we do use fairly wholesome ingredients and I don't eat meat..so she wouldn't be getting anything too horrid, for the amount we eat either of those things (not all that often).

So, I don't because she still chokes on things...but I would!


----------



## PPK

I voted no b/c I mostly eat only sprouted grains. I really don't like wheat products, even if its whole wheat.


----------



## paquerette

I am leary of both dairy and wheat at 9 mo. We were only on about a dozen fruits and veggies and had just tried turkey and chicken at that point. Rice, oats, and beef in the next few months. Wheat was after 12 mo and dairy not until 18 mo (I couldn't even eat it until then). Of course, not all kids have the same issues as mine, but it still seems a tad early for wheat and dairy.

Fwiw, saturated fat is wholesome for kids. They need it for their brains and bodies to grow properly. It's trans fats that you have to watch out for.


----------



## Sharlla

DC would eat anything that I would but dairy allergies prevented DS2 (and me due to nursing) from dairy consumption until he was over a year.


----------



## AkRotts

Not at 9 months old I wouldn't. Although I have given Caitlyn pizza crust to chew on while we were eating, I wouldn't give her any other part of the pizza.

Caitlyn is now 11 months old and has had both pizza and grilled cheese sandwiches several times and LOVES them both!!!







:


----------



## Mama Poot

Absolutely not, but that's my kids. There is no way either one of them would have been able to eat or even wanted to eat something like that at that age. If this baby you're talking about can self feed and is happy chewing away on a pizza crust, then as long as its made from good things and not junk then I don't see a problem.


----------



## FuzzyOne

i would have said no up until dd came into my life. she's 10.5 mos. old now and demands to eat whatever we are eating and has for a couple months now. she won't eat baby food and is still a voracious nurser. ds was much more of a baby food eater and i was quite proud of how i was so good about what he was allowed to eat and how well he ate what we gave him - then enter dd. amazing how different babies can be. we are definitely into more baby led feeding these days.


----------



## Liberty5_3000

I put other because, I have not done it, but probably would if it is what I was eating, but I wouldn't have worried about the ingredients because it is not something I would make a habit of.


----------



## eclipse

I said yes. I only had one child eating at that age, and she ate whatever we did. DS1 and 2 weren't really eating solids at that age. I would try for healthy ingredients, though - whole grain bread, etc.


----------

